# Rabbit for cable



## TAXRX (Jul 21, 2010)

It used to be that you could purchase a "RABBIT TRANSMITTER" to direct a signal from one tv to another without an additional cable box. Does anyone know of a similiar device today. I would like to take a tv outside on the deck occasionally. I have 4 boxes in my home for Fios.
thanx
hn


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Something like this?
http://www.x10.com/products/vk54a_sp_lr_ps69.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got that "RABBIT TRANSMITTER" but never really used it. Very fine wire was used that was to easy to nick up and get a short.

Just like this one here.
http://www.amazon.com/RABBIT-VCR/dp/B001F87TWI


----------



## TAXRX (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanx, bought one


----------

